# looking for a photo or info on a royal welsh winner



## chicokelly (May 1, 2010)

my friend has recently bought a section c cob mare's her sire is a royal welsh winner so we have been told.
his name is WERDDOL AP TYWYSOG we have been told that he wan the royal welsh last year? is this is true? does any one know were i can find a photo of him ? Thank you


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Had a quick flick through the results (of which there are many) but didnt actually find him there, this is the link if you want to do a more in depth look

The Royal Welsh Agricultural Society - 2009 Royal Welsh Show Results


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Give me a sec and I can find out for you!


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

It says a different horse has won both the seciton c's and d's. I thought I would check in both to make sure but its not that. I have the green journel here with all the lists of winners and pictures and also runners up. Cannot see that name anywere!! I think someone lied.. who did she buy her from??


----------



## chicokelly (May 1, 2010)

thank you for taking the time out to read through the catolog. yeah i had a quick look through the first link and couldnt see him. She bought her from a freiend of a friend who no experince with horses she bought from the mart i beleve. Thank you anyways she's coming on great now looking fab too. She's going to ut her in a show later on i the year i think.


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

chicokelly said:


> thank you for taking the time out to read through the catolog. yeah i had a quick look through the first link and couldnt see him. She bought her from a freiend of a friend who no experince with horses she bought from the mart i beleve. Thank you anyways she's coming on great now looking fab too. She's going to ut her in a show later on i the year i think.


Ah I see! Good Luck with her! :thumbup:


----------

